# Advice on 06 GMC 2500HD



## AAJay (May 20, 2006)

I have a 06 GMC 2500HD reg cab pickup. How well does it work with this truck? How would you rate this plow compared to others? Etc. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd like to help you, but I can't understand what you're looking for. Read your post again.


----------



## mpowers241 (Oct 23, 2006)

*2006 Gmc K2500 Hd Ext Cab*

I just bought this truck, in SLT trim with Duramax / Allison 6 speed combo, 4WD, lots of bells and whistles, figured it would be a good truck to haul family around in when I wasn't doing work.

Was told that truck was fine for plowing at dealer. Buddy of mine said that extended cab may present a problem for plowing. Asked dealer if they knew anything about it, said he had plenty of people plowing with the truck.

Went to local Fisher dealer, great guy, spent an hour and a half with me explaining plows, let me drive his truck around, attach plow, etc. to get the feel of it. He says that the concern GMC has over extended cab plow is largely due to their liability fears as opposed to operational problems, and that he would have no reservations putting an 8 foot Xblade on the truck, especially since I will likely be a casual (driveway) plower.

Great truck so far, just would like to plow with it.

Does anyone have any experience using a plow on the GMC Extended cab with duramax?
Would welcome your input.

Mike Powers, 
2006 GMC Sierra K2500 HD
6.6 Duramax w Allison 6 speed


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

To the above post...^^^^^^ That truck would be fine for plowing. Thousands of people plow with those trucks.


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

I plow with an '05 Chevy 2500 HD Crew Cab with Duramax/Allison combo, you won't have a bit of trouble, they really do well with plows...

Bill


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

mpowers241 said:


> I just bought this truck, in SLT trim with Duramax / Allison 6 speed combo, 4WD, lots of bells and whistles, figured it would be a good truck to haul family around in when I wasn't doing work.
> 
> Was told that truck was fine for plowing at dealer. Buddy of mine said that extended cab may present a problem for plowing. Asked dealer if they knew anything about it, said he had plenty of people plowing with the truck.
> 
> ...


Long bed or short bed?


----------



## mpowers241 (Oct 23, 2006)

Short Bed, and a crew cab ( 4 doors), not extended. My bad.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

mpowers241 said:


> especially since I will likely be a casual (driveway) plower.


Is it me or is an 8 foot x-blade a bit overkill for the casual plower??


----------



## mpowers241 (Oct 23, 2006)

You could be right - plow dealer said that the performance of the x blade was a lot better,
but maybe it is more like overkill.

right now, I am more concerned about whether the truck is OK to plow with than what I will put on it. Got a little bit of time to research, so I figure I'll use it.


----------



## G&S in Md (Sep 7, 2005)

The only problem I have found is that the turning radius on my new truck which is an extended cab, is longer then my old truck that was a std cab. Other than that, get used to the new turning radius, and its not a problem.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

mpowers241 said:


> Short Bed, and a crew cab ( 4 doors), not extended. My bad.


You're fine. That truck will handle a nice 8' blade with no problem! But I definitely wouldn't waste my money on an X Blade unless you plan to do some hefty plowing.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I heard a story similair in '97 when I wanted to put a plow on my K3500 crew long bed. They said they would not put a large plow on my truck because of safety. The story was the truck would be long and heavy enough to push a school bus over. Not sure I believe it but, both the car dealer and the plow shops said the same.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

The truck should handle the plow with no problem, especially since you will be an occasional plower. My concern would be the length of the truck and the turning radius A crew cab is a looong truck, and if your doing driveways which require maneuverability, this is not the truck you want to be using. Some of the driveways I do with my regular cab with an 8' blade, can be tricky simply because of the size of the truck.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

I would not put a 7.5 blade on this truck, too small when you have blade angle and the tite tracks will be outside of the blade. Go with a 8 ft blade you will be much happier. I run a Boss 8.5 straight on my 2005 2500 HD ext cab short box and have no problems. I do have Timberen's on the front and air bags on the rear.

Regards Mike


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

flykelley said:


> I would not put a 7.5 blade on this truck, too small when you have blade angle and the tite tracks will be outside of the blade. Go with a 8 ft blade you will be much happier. I run a Boss 8.5 straight on my 2005 2500 HD ext cab short box and have no problems. I do have Timberen's on the front and air bags on the rear.
> 
> Regards Mike


Just curious, the air bags out back are for the sander, right?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Antnee77 said:


> Just curious, the air bags out back are for the sander, right?


Yes I have a 1.5 yard spreader in the rear. I also have the T bars turned 5 times and I put 265 tire's on the truck.

Regards Mike


----------

